# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Goede therapeut bioresonantie in Drenthe

## nordicbart

Goedendag,

Ik ben op zoek naar een goede bioresonantie therapeut in Drenthe. In mijn omgeving heb ik gehoord dat veel bioresonantie therapeuten met ladingen medicijnen en vitamines komen die gebruikt moeten worden, anders gezegd, waar je je portemonnee mag omkeren. Als voorbeeld neem ik iemand uit mijn werkkring die bij een bioresonantietherapeut loopt en geregeld  200,00 aan medicijnen en vitamines kwijt is. 

In vele gevallen begrijp ik heel goed dat bepaalde medicijnen en vitamines nodig zijn. Ik ben in de alternatieve geneeswijze wel wat gezond skeptisch dus misschien heeft iemand ervaring met een therapeut, liefst in de omgeving Drenthe Zuidoost of omgeving Hardenberg.

----------


## Flogiston

Bij alternatieve behandelwijzen zoek ik altijd even op de site van de Stichting IOCOB (Innovatief Onderzoek aan Complementaire Behandelwijzen). Die stichting heeft als doel de toepassing van alternatieve behandelwijzen te bevorderen.

IOCOB ziet in dat er veel onzin in omloop is. Daarom beoordelen ze alternatieve behandelingen. Alle behandelingen die echt beoordeeld zijn, krijgen een beoordeling in de vorm van een stoplicht. Groen is in orde, geel is twijfelachtig, rood is onzin.

Helaas hebben ze bioresonantie nog niet goed onderzocht. Daar is dus nog geen stoplicht van.

Maar als je hun site doorleest, zie je dat ze niet bepaald lovend zijn over bioresonantie. Enkele citaten:

Over energetische geneeskunde:
_[D]e Radionica, de bioresonantie en de fotontherapie worden allen tot de energetische geneeskunde gerekend. Deze stromingen misleiden echter de patient, door het gebruik van apparaten die indrukwekkend zijn, maar geen bewezen nut hebben, en veel patienten op het foute been zetten._

Over biofotonen, die overigens een rood stoplicht hebben:
_veel pseudowetenschappelijk taalgebruik en misleiding van de patienten. Het komt daarin geheel overeen met de bioresonantie._

Over pseudomedische apparatuur:
_Bioresonantie is een smet binnen de complementaire behandelvormen en er is nooit een fatsoenlijk artikel gepubliceerd waaruit de waarde bleek_

Over een behandeling van kanker (ook een rood stoplicht):
_Veel beloven, veel verhalen van genezen patienten en veel moeilijk te volgen terminologie. Maar nooit een fatsoenlijk onderzoek waaruit de werkzaamheid en veiligheid gebleken zijn. Kortom, de Haarlemmerolie van de 21ste eeuw._

Over bioresonantie en MS:
_[Er] is er geen enkel bewijs geleverd door de bioresonantie-ogen dat MS te behandelen is met bioresonantie, en dit soort frases als hierboven zijn alleen bedoeld om de portemonnaie van de therapeut te spekken, helaas._

En vervolgens:
_Elders op IOCOB genoeg bewijzen die aantonen dat dit spoor een doodlopend spoor is._

Over mesologie, met een oranje-rood stoplicht:
_Maar de hele mix is erg bioresonantie-achtig, en de diagnostische delen worden door IOCOB met rood beoordeeld._

Samenvattend:

*Een stichting die zich inzet voor de acceptatie van alternatieve behandelwijzen, oordeelt uitermate negatief over bioresonantie.*

Jouw ervaringen over geldklopperij komen overeen met de resultaten van de diverse onderzoeken door de Stichting IOCOB. De Stichting IOCOB gaat nog een stapje verder dan jij, en wijst _alle_ vormen van bioresonantie af. Via bovenstaande links kun je meer lezen over hun ontdekkingen.

----------


## nordicbart

Hoi Flogiston,

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide antwoord. Ik ben op zoek naar een bio resonantie therapeut die mij mogelijk kan behalen. Ik heb vermoedelijk IBS en daar veel last van. Het beinvloed mijn (werk)dagen, humeur leg minder sociale contacten en sport minder (vroeger veel). 
Omdat het voor mij in het reguliere circuit ophoudt, ben ik op zoek gegaan in het alternatieve. Misschien zit ik wel op het verkeerde spoor maar momenteel grijp ik alles aan. Ik wil graag een redelijk normaal leven.
Als je misschien tips hebt voor andere behandelingen etc. om van mijn PDS af te komen, graag.

Gr. Bart

----------


## Flogiston

Hi Bart,

Ik begrijp dat je zo langzaamaan wanhopig begint te worden omdat je maar geen oplossing vindt voor een heel vervelend probleem.

Aan de andere kant, als ik zo vrij mag zijn, zie ik het volgende:
Jouw eigen ervaringen met bioresonantietherapeuten zijn negatief.De geneeskunde moet niets van bioresonantie weten.Zelfs een stichting die een groot voorstander is van alternatieve methoden, oordeelt erg negatief over bioresonantie.
Als buitenstaander denk ik dan: dat zijn drie stevige redenen om een andere weg in te slaan.

Toch richt jij je duidelijk _wel_ op de bioresonantie. Er moet dus iets zijn dat jou erg aantrekt tot juist deze ene methode.

Wat is dat, als ik vragen mag? Ik bedoel, wat is het dat jou zo aantrekt tot de bioresonantie?

----------


## andewever

Ja een goede therapeut zoeken is niet gemakkelijk
ik vond hier een aantal heel nuttige tips en een lijst van therapeuten in Nederland en Belgie
http://www.goede-therapeut.com/conte...eken-en-vinden

----------

